# Is this how animals are kept at shows/day events?



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

YouTube - The Venomous Reptile Expo Hamburg PA 02-23-08

Looks atrocious conditions, the animals look so cramped and tight. Bare in mind I am new to the world of rep, so they might be something I'm missing. I was considering these obv to be they day home, through the day but still ridiculously small enviroments which the animals are in.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

A lot are yes but most of us give them tubs so that they can at least move, though shows are now bringing in rules to state animals must be kept with water etc and able to move around.

Snakes like small spaces so you can look at it like that helps them but it doesn't harm to give room.

It's done for conveniance when you're taking lots of snakes to or frow shows.

Rach


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Consider it is not a permanent cage - the containers are more like "hideboxes" that the snake or lizard cannot get out of.

Smaller transport containers are safer for the animals, too - they won't get thrown around as much inside a small container as they would if they were in a larger one.

That said, I do think people should be providing water and somewhere to hide off display for the animals.


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

but the yellow anaconda (i think) looked so tightly cramped into that box!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The yellow anaconda in the box wasn't too badly off (although I'd have gone larger still) - but I felt sorry for that first copperhead that was in a deli cup where it had NO range for movement at all... and for the rabbits/guineapigs that were crammed in shoulder to hip in cages too small for ONE animal.

Granted, that's an American show (Hamburg Pennsylvania, not Hamburg Germany) and is not exactly representative of the hobbyist shows here in the UK nor even the shows at Hamm in Germany.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

The animals I've seen at UK shows have more room than those in their tubs/containers.


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

the problem is offering a hide etc just means they will use them, the sellers want people to see there stock, hiden reptiles are not easy to see, and therefore less likly to sell..
Tom


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Not on topic really.... But Muffdaddy2 is a Arsehole... please dont listen to the things he says, he has given out life threatening advise before.... both with animals and people


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, not on topic at all.


----------



## King of Snake (Sep 18, 2007)

Joshuashaw said:


> Yeah, not on topic at all.


Yeah but to be fair he was talking about a video that the OP, you, linked to....

:whistling2:


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

I was surprised to see how cheap the venomous snakes were, and i wonder why he felt the need for a gun?


----------

